# Time clock override switch



## Vadenis (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm trying to find a way to over ride a time clock that is set to turn lights off at night. The client wants a switch at the entrance to be able to turn the lights on after the time clock has already shut them off. I'm a little stumped on this one and would welcome any ideas.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Take the power feeding the time clock to the switch. Then take the switch leg at the time clock to the switch. This will put the switch leg on the time clock and the switch. Make sure you use the same circuit to feed the switch as the time clock.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> Take the power feeding the time clock to the switch. Then take the switch leg at the time clock to the switch. This will put the switch leg on the time clock and the switch. Make sure you use the same circuit to feed the switch as the time clock.


Ditto what he said. It couldn't be easier


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Use a spring wound timer, that way the override will not stay overridden.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vadenis said:


> . I'm a little stumped on this one and would welcome any ideas.


Call an electrician?

Sorry but, I can't comprehend being stumped by this, even if you were a 6 week apprentice, much less a commercial foreman.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Bypass the clock with a single pole switch?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Take the power feeding the time clock to the switch. Then take the switch leg at the time clock to the switch. This will put the switch leg on the time clock and the switch.


Exactly



> Make sure you use the same circuit to feed the switch as the time clock.


Not just the same circuit, you have to pick the circuit it up at the clock and bring it back to the clock in the same raceway or cable. 300.3(B).


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

So I have a similar issue here but mine the customer wants a timed override etc. So wiring the override is simple enough but the customer wants the override to be timed. Easy enough if I was playing with 120v but the lighting system is 277v. Anyone know of a nifty 7 day time clock with a timer override or should I just use a contactor with 120v pull down


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Timed override meaning what exactly? Countdown timed? Or programmable timed? The latter would seem pretty ridiculous, to have a timer overriding a timer. I have seen countdown timed override schemes. In which case it is simple. You put a countdown timer (like those used for fart fans for example) in parallel with the time clock's load contacts. In your case with 277v lighting, yes you would probably have to employ a contactor with a 120v coil. Unless you can find a countdown timer that is 277v. And if your existing time clock is on a 277v control circuit then obviously you'd have to change taps or what have you so that you have a 120v control circuit and the 277v is just doing the lights.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Vadenis said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to find a way to over ride a time clock that is set to turn lights off at night. The client wants a switch at the entrance to be able to turn the lights on after the time clock has already shut them off. I'm a little stumped on this one and would welcome any ideas.


The time clock has two circuits. 

One to power the clock. A hot and a neutral. This is always on. 

Then there's the lighting load relay circuit which may or may not be on the same branch circuit. For a single pole timer, there will be one hot leg. The line side connection of the lighting load is always hot and the load side is only hot when the timer tells it to be.

To create a bypass, run a wire to the line side of the lighting load connection, and from there to one side of your switch. From the other side of the switch go to the load side of the lighting load connection.

This way when you close that switch, you are creating a parallel path across the lighting load relay. It's done all the time.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Anathera said:


> So I have a similar issue here but mine the customer wants a timed override etc. So wiring the override is simple enough but the customer wants the override to be timed. Easy enough if I was playing with 120v but the lighting system is 277v. Anyone know of a nifty 7 day time clock with a timer override or should I just use a contactor with 120v pull down


From what you're describing it sounds like they want to be able to rotate a knob and override it for 10 min, 20 min, etc. at their choosing. The existing clock should be able to remain as is.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.intermatic.com/timer-controls/electronic-controls/et8215c

or similar


----------

